# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > MBot 3D Printers Forum >  mbot3D GRID II Announced - €1,245

## 3dman

mbot3D just announced their new 3D Printer.  It seems like it is only available in Europe for now though.




> The GRID II  is a third generation printer from mbot3D. This sturdy metal frame 3d printer has one of the biggest build sizes on the market for desktop 3D Printers, 260x230x200mm. It is available in single head or dual head configuration.
> 
> The new printer features an automatic build plate calibration system that guides the user through the setup and then at every print probes the surface and uses the calibrated distance. The printer also features a glass build plate , and a magnetic build plate holder making it a breeze to remove your build plate to remove your prints, which ensures your build plate calibration is kept in top condition.
> 
> The mbot3D GRID II also feature single or dual print fans to make sure your PLA prints are perfect every time!
> 
> The printer is bundled with a SD card, and an exclusive tool box with the basic tools need for maintenance of the printer.


http://mbot3d.eu/product/mbot3d-grid2/

SPECIFICATIONS

PHYSICAL DIMENSIONS	
Size	405 mm x 405 mm x 410 mm
Shipping Box	520 mm x 520 mm x 520 mm
Weight	18 Kg
ELECTRICAL	
AC Input	100-240V, 50-60 Hz
Power Requirements	24V DC @ 6.25 amps
Connectivity	USB, SD card with SDHC support
MECHANICAL	
Chassis	Steel
Front Cover	PVC Panel
XYZ Bearings	IKO Linear Bearings
Stepper Motors	1.8° step angle with 1/16 micro stepping
SOFTWARE	
Firmware	Sailfish OS Firmware
Printer Host Software	ReplicatorG
File Types	STL
Operating Systems	Windows(XP/7/8/8.1), Ubuntu Linux(10.04+), Mac OS X (10.6+)

----------


## 3DPBuser

The magnetic plate seems neat. The Z rods do seem thin though. 

I guess if not avail in U.S. then it does not matter for me though.

----------

